
Google, BlueGriffon.org and blacklists - e15ctr0n
http://www.glazman.org/weblog/dotclear/index.php?post/2016/01/29/Google%2C-BlueGriffon.org-and-blacklists
======
hackuser
If a company falsely says your site is insecure, and damages your sales and
reputation, can you sue them for slander (or something similar)?

